# Mythic Scribes ABC's



## Ireth (Jul 23, 2013)

Just had a fun idea for a game. How many can name a fellow MS member for each letter of the alphabet, WITHOUT looking them up?

Ankari
BWFoster
Chesterama
Egil
Ireth
Jabrosky
Legendary Sidekick
Mara Edgerton
Nihal
OGone
Penpilot
Queshire
Reaver
Steerpike
T. Allen Smith
wordwalker
Xanados


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jul 23, 2013)

Devor(a)

Um… yeah. I suck. Every name that pops into my head, the letter's been taken. I know some G members but I need to look up the exact name. And, wow, I can't even remember "the goblin's" real username.



Spoiler: those who remember the goblin



(…the goblin's memory still lingers in the back of the sidekick's head, but the livewriter's not so lively while he squirms, the goblin notes with a laugh, wondering if senility comes with a four-figure post count…)







11


----------



## druidofwinter (Jul 23, 2013)

Feo Takahari and Ghost for F and G. Are we supposed to make one long list or what?


----------



## Ireth (Jul 23, 2013)

I was thinking we'd all collectively name as many people as possible for each letter (assuming, of course, that all 26 letters are used to begin the names at all).


----------



## Nihal (Jul 23, 2013)

Let me fill the some missing letters.

Keitsumah
Zero Angel

Now I'm curious about this "goblin" thing.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jul 23, 2013)

Nihal said:


> Now I'm curious about this "goblin" thing.


If you really want to know…

PS- @Ireth, remember in Second Hand, the goblin in a top hat? Well, there's your inspiration.

@Druid of Winter, oops—I was gonna say 'Ghost' but then thought it was 'Space Ghost,' another member, but 's' was already used. Oh—and Grey Sage is a blast from the past, though not to be compared to fleamailmain (the goblin).


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 24, 2013)

U - Unseemly


----------



## Devor (Jul 24, 2013)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Devor(a)
> 
> Um… yeah. I suck. Every name that pops into my head, the letter's been taken. I know some G members but I need to look up the exact name. And, wow, I can't even remember "the goblin's" real username.
> 
> ...



I didn't crack up until I saw the number.  I forgot he _numbered_ them.  Why would he do that???


----------

